# Mittels Java einen neuen MySQL User erstellen



## Peingebreck (23. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher die Verbindung zur Datenbank über den herkömmlichen Weg gewählt, welcher allerdings impliziert, dass der Username sowie das zugehörige Pw bekannt sind.


```
try {
			//JDBC Treiber laden
			Class.forName ("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
			//Verbindung herstellen
			Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(
					"jdbc:mysql://localhost/mydb","testuser","testpw");
```

Nun will ich das ganze allerdings unabhängiger gestalten, indem ich aus meinem Javacode heraus einen neuen User samt Pw auf dem MySQL Server anlege, welcher dann auf eine von mir erstellte DB zugreifen kann. 
Ich hab mich in meiner Literatur schon totgesucht und Google sowie die Sufu helfen mir auch nicht wirklich weiter. Ich finde überall nur den oben beschriebenen Weg. Weiß da jemand von euch weiter oder hab ich irgendwas essentielles übersehen/ Denkfehler?

Danke schonmal im Voraus für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## MySQL (23. Feb 2012)

Um einen neuen MySQL-User anzulegen brauchst du auch einen Connection zur Datenbank. Der User mit dem du diese Verbindung auf machst braucht die nötigen Rechte um einen neuen Benutzer anzulegen. 

Du kommst also (meines Wissens) nicht um den von dir beschriebenen weg herum.


----------



## Marcinek (23. Feb 2012)

Wäre iwie fatal, wenn man ohne User einfach seine User selber anlegen könnte oder??

Dann wären alle Datenbanken public ^^


----------



## Peingebreck (23. Feb 2012)

Danke für die Antworten

Hmm..ja, klingt logisch. Wenn es jeder einfach so ohne Connection durch nem User mit den entsprechenden Rechten könnte, könnte man ja gleich jegliche Sicherheitsbestimmung über Bord werfen :applaus:.  Dann versteh ich irgendwie die Vorstellung meines Dozenten nicht^^.

Mal angenommen, ich lasse den User sich zuerst als root oder sonst einen User mit den nötigen Rechten anmelden - wie realisiert man dann, dass man über Java einen neuen MySQL-User erstellt, welcher Zugriff auf meine DB hat? Lt. meines Dozenten soll es möglich sein, über Java auf die MySQL interne USER Tabelle zuzugreifen und auf diese Weise den neuen User festzulegen - allerdings finde ich dazu nirgends auch nur ansatzweise brauchbares Material - scheint irgendwie ein exotischer Weg zu sein ???:L . 
Kennt da jemand eine Seite, auf der die nötigen Methoden/Schritte einigermaßen beschrieben sind? Bin da so langsam echt am Verzweifeln, da weder meine Wälzer noch Google weiterwissen^^


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Feb 2012)

Peingebreck hat gesagt.:


> allerdings finde ich dazu nirgends auch nur ansatzweise brauchbares Material



Hmm: wirklich?


----------

